# Get money for your broken mobile phones!



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I have just seen the advert for this compnay- i have had a look and for 2 of my old broken mobiles i will get over £17 in argos vouchers and aas i have 4 phones to sell i get free collections and over £20 (the other 2 are worth just over a £1 each!)

http://www.envirofone.com/trade/default.aspx

xxx

/links


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

superstar84 said:


> Hey hun,
> 
> Have you tried
> 
> ...


Thanks Sades

Just had a look however they would give me less then 50% to what the other site would give!

xxx


----------

